

Google to Discontinue NexusOne - argsv
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_to_discontinue_nexus_one.php

======
jsares
I would actually buy one at full price except I get a free BB through work. I
used to have a G1 and I really liked it much more than the BB but I can't
argue with free.

------
teilo
Well, I love mine, and despite the fact that it is discontinued, it will be a
long time before it is obsolete. Thank goodness for 3rd-party firmware!

------
etherael
is there anything genuinely, unequivocally better? I bought mine only a week
ago because I was tired of waiting for something actually better than it. Was
contemplating the Nokia N900 and the HTC Evo 4g but the former was not
polished enough and the latter appeared to have a lot of problems with battery
life and general polish issues.

Froyo only being available for the N1 was what ended up pushing me over the
edge on actually buying it.

